# Windows 8 sur BootCamp (Moutain Lion)



## Geolem (1 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas à installer Windows 8 64bit version "finale" française provenant de MSDN.
Il m'affiche le message ci-joint à ce post.

Bootcamp avec Windows 7 64bit fonctionne impeccable.

Je suis sous Moutain Lion sur un iMac mid-2011.

Merci pour le temps que vous me consacrerez.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Au fait vous installez Windows 8 depuis où ?

1 - depuis la partition Bootcamp (en étant dans Windows) ?
2 - depuis ailleurs ?

Windows 8 n'est pas finalisé :> Windows 8 Release Preview
Donc elle ne voudra pas s'installer


----------



## r e m y (1 Septembre 2012)

Le problème je pense, c'est que Windows a besoin de pilotes spécifiques pour reconnaître le matériel installé sur le Mac (pilote pour la carte graphique, pour le lecteur de DVD, pour le trackpad ou la souris, etc...)

Apple fournit ces pilotes pour les versions antérieures de Windows, mais pas encore pour Windows 8. Du coup Windows 8 n'arrive pas à reconnaître certains éléments du Mac et ne trouve pas les pilotes correspondants.

Pour installer Windows 8 via BootCamp, il va falloir attendre qu'Apple fournisse les pilotes nécessaires (et donc a minima que Windows 8 soit officiellement disponible)


----------



## Geolem (1 Septembre 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Au fait vous installez Windows 8 depuis où ?
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Merci pour le temps que vous me consacrez.

Je l'install depuis Bootcamp... m'fin, une fois que la partition a été créé avec l'utilitaire, j'ai le DVD de Windows 8 dans le lecteur et le mac reboot. A ce moment, je suis dans l'installeur de Windows 8.

Pour information, Windows 8 est finalisé depuis mi-août. J'ai la version MSDN qui équivaut à la version distribuée aux fabricants/intégrateur.

Je rejoins ce que remy dit... à mon avis, je vais devoir être patient le temps que M$ officialise (grand publique) Windows 8 et que Apple mette à jour l'outil Bootcamp et/ou les drivers :-(

Cela dit, on trouve des tas de personnes qui ont installé la preview... je pensais qu'on pouvait installer la version "finale"...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2012)

Geolem a dit:


> Cela dit, on trouve des tas de personnes qui ont installé la preview... je pensais qu'on pouvait installer la version "finale"...



Faut attendre qu'Apple mette les drivers (pilotes) à disposition comme le fait justement remarquer *r e m y* 

+1


----------



## PiRMeZuR (2 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

j'ai installé Windows 8 sans avoir ces problèmes, mais via une clé USB.

Je n'ai ainsi pas eu ce message d'erreur, et l'installation s'est déroulée correctement.

Pour ce qui est des drivers, nécessaires pour avoir le clic droit, le défilement à deux doigts et les boutons de fonction (volume, éjection d'un CD, luminosité...), les drivers fournis par Apple, que tu peux télécharger via l'Assistant BootCamp, sont parfaitement fonctionnels. Il suffit d'ouvrir l'installeur en mode Compatibilité Windows 7 (cherche dans les propriétés du fichier).

En revanche, pour exploiter pleinement l'interface Metro et profiter de gestes "multitouch" plus poussés, il faudra sans doute attendre les nouveaux drivers d'Apple (en espérant qu'ils se montrent plus sympas que pour leurs drivers 7, qui sont vraiment minimalistes...)

PiR


----------



## jp.pilet (23 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour
Je devrais urgemment installer windows sur un MBP où en est on de la compatibilité avec windows 8 ? Dois je encore installer windows 7?
merci à tous
P.S. : peut-on à partir du Mac télécharger sur une clée USB une image iso de windows (je n'y connais pas grand-chose  )


----------



## jp.pilet (23 Novembre 2012)

Je relance car ce n'est pas encore résolu pour moi


----------



## codiwar (26 Novembre 2012)

C'est compatible, mais pas complètement, enfin je n'ai aucun problème à part au niveau de la luminosité de l'écran qui se règle en fonction du capteur. 
Mais sinon Windows 8 Pro 64bits fonctionne très bien sur mon MacBook Pro Retina. 
Pour l'installer il faut l'iso de Windows 8 puis une clé USB de 8Go ou 4Go ça doit passer aussi puis faut lancer boot camp est installer Windows "7".


----------



## R0main (26 Novembre 2012)

codiwar a dit:


> C'est compatible, mais pas complètement, enfin je n'ai aucun problème à part au niveau de la luminosité de l'écran qui se règle en fonction du capteur.
> Mais sinon Windows 8 Pro 64bits fonctionne très bien sur mon MacBook Pro Retina.
> Pour l'installer il faut l'iso de Windows 8 puis une clé USB de 8Go ou 4Go ça doit passer aussi puis faut lancer boot camp est installer Windows "7".



Tu n'as pas ce soucis toi ?!

Moi clef usb avec l'iso de windows 8 par bootcamp et voila le resultat...

http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-m...ws-8-bootcamp-usb-key-impossible-1205387.html


----------

